# October Meeting



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

What is the date and time of the October meeting?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Date: Sunday, October 23, 2011

Time: 1:00 PM- 3:00 PM

Topic: - Jim Beckham's 125g Planted Tank Build

Location: Jim Beckham's House

What to bring:
DFWAPC member card/name tag
Snacks
Drinks
New Potential Members
Plants to trade - members only

For meeting location and contact information send an email to: [email protected]


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Things have changed. Date and time will be the same. Stay tuned for further details forthcoming in the next few days.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Working that day.. Maybe next time


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what has changed, i need to plan out things for this month... is it still at jim's house or did the meeting location change.


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

Last week when we were at Dallas North Aquarium, they said it was going to be there....got my schedule rearranged for that day whereever it ends up being


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, it's going to be at DNA,I text jim(wrabbit) and that is what he texted back to me. not sure what the topic will be though.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Sorry for the complications! It turned out Jim is unable to host, but he arranged for us to meet at DNA. I have emailed him, but he hasn't gotten back to me with who he spoke with at DNA. But since they say we are meeting at the store, it must be all right with them, LOL.

To make matters even more difficult, Tex Gal (Drinda) had to leave town very suddenly because of a critical illness of a family member. We hope for the best for her and her family.

The program will be a demonstration of the club's new PAR meter, and a panel of experts to answer questions on planted tanks. Look for separqate threads on the PAR meter and rules for its use.

So, the time and date of the meeting have not changed, only the location: Dallas North Aquarium. Please bring your questions and simple snacks for the meeting. I am still checking on plant trading for this meeting, but hope to have an answer in a day or two.

Thanks for your patience,

Michael
(VP who did not expect such a sudden rise to power!)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://dallasnorthaquarium.com/

2910 E. Trinity Mills
Carrollton, Texas
Phone: 972 492-6165

Hours:
Mon-Sat 10:00 - 9:00
Sunday 12:00 - 6:00

Managerial Staff:

John Holcomb - Owner

Sean Crawford - Operations Manager
[email protected]

Wayne Thomas - Product Resource Manager
[email protected]

Jason Collinsworth - Livestock Manager
[email protected]

Charley Teel- Service Coordinator
[email protected]

Rico Hernandez- Sales Director
[email protected]

Accounts Receivable
[email protected]


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Our October meeting at DNA is confirmed. There will be plant trading, so bring those clippings!

If anyone would like DNA to order specific plants, please put your wishes in the "requests for October meeting" thread.

--Michael


----------

